# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Swan Hellenic Cruises

## Henry Casciaro

This specialist cruise operator which has survived from the early 50's right up till very recently was one of the most exclusive cruise charter companies in the UK market and was dedicated to extensive archaeological and historic cruises of Greece, the Greek islands and the Eastern Mediterranean accompanied by the most eminent guest lecturers and historians from famous universities and religious historical organisations.

They chartered very interesting ships right fromm the start such as Nomikos Lines Miaoulis and Typaldos Lines Mediterranean and Adriatiki in the early 50's. In the 60's and 70's they used mainly the Turkish Maritime Lines Ankara which proved a very popular ship and later employed Epirotiki's Orpheus for many years. They enjoyed a very high volume of repeat clientele and the itineraries offered were extremely detailed and included a vast range of guided excursions to the most interesting and unusual historical sites of the Levant.

I have attached a selection of pages from some of their brochures which I hope will be of interest. Mediterranean from the 1950's, Ankara from 1966 and Orpheus from the 1983 brochure. The quality and detail of their publications were excellent as can be seen from the photographs. They even published a hard cover book each year featuring all their excursions and included photos and diagrams of all the historical sites visited on their cruises. This book was given free of charge to every passenger.

Best regards Henry.scan0188.jpg

scan0184.jpg

scan0185.jpg

scan0186.jpg

scan0187.jpg

----------


## britanis

fantstic !!!!!!!!!!
specialy the pictures from the ankara  :Wink: 
and now my every coming quetion............................. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): deckplan :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Haddock

Henry, I am speechless of your wonderful work! The photographs and your scans are stunning! You went above and beyond any expectation.  Being onboard Ankara would be an experience by itself. Wonderful! Thank you!

----------


## Ellinis

Swan Hellenic was indeed a pioneer in archeologic and historic cruising. 
They chartered Mediterranean in 1956-58 and Adriatiki in 1959. Then the Turkish ships followed until Orpheus.
I remember reading somewher that in 1995 the Marlines ferry Viscountess M. was to be sold to a British group which was proposing to rebuild her into a cruiseship that Swan Hellenic would charter. The deal felt through and Swan Hellenic went to the Minerva cruiseship.

----------


## Ellinis

It must have been during a Swan Hellenic cruise that ANKARA stoped at Tinos, see the photo of _Polykas_ here.

----------


## britanis

what that for "pimples" by the scuttle???

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> what that for "pimples" by the scuttle???


Andy, these pimples as you call them are the old fashioned form of air conditioning. The air vents would catch the wind when the ship was sailing at speed and circulate fresh air in the cabin!....clever don't you think?

Have attached a deck plan and photo of Ankara which I think was taken at Rhodes bit cannot date it. All the best Henry.
scan0189.jpg

scan0190.jpg

scan0191.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Henry, I am speechless of your wonderful work! The photographs and your scans are stunning! You went above and beyond any expectation.  Being onboard Ankara would be an experience by itself. Wonderful! Thank you!


Niko, thanks for your kind words........Efcharisto poli. Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> It must have been during a Swan Hellenic cruise that ANKARA stoped at Tinos, see the photo of _Polykas_ here.


Aris again many thanks for your very interesting anecdotes which add such a sparkle to these threads. Best regards Henry.

----------


## britanis

wooooooooooow fantastic idea for aircondition!!!
that was good for the queen mary  2 ;-)))))))))))))))she looks than better

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> This specialist cruise operator which has survived from the early 50's right up till very recently was one of the most exclusive cruise charter companies in the UK market and was dedicated to extensive archaeological and historic cruises of Greece, the Greek islands and the Eastern Mediterranean accompanied by the most eminent guest lecturers and historians from famous universities and religious historical organisations.
> 
> They chartered very interesting ships right fromm the start such as Nomikos Lines Miaoulis and Typaldos Lines Mediterranean and Adriatiki in the early 50's. In the 60's and 70's they used mainly the Turkish Maritime Lines Ankara which proved a very popular ship and later employed Epirotiki's Orpheus for many years. They enjoyed a very high volume of repeat clientele and the itineraries offered were extremely detailed and included a vast range of guided excursions to the most interesting and unusual historical sites of the Levant.
> 
> I have attached a selection of pages from some of their brochures which I hope will be of interest. Mediterranean from the 1950's, Ankara from 1966 and Orpheus from the 1983 brochure. The quality and detail of their publications were excellent as can be seen from the photographs. They even published a hard cover book each year featuring all their excursions and included photos and diagrams of all the historical sites visited on their cruises. This book was given free of charge to every passenger.
> 
> Best regards Henry.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34660
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34661
> ...


Henry

A recent message by _Ellinis_ sent me to this thread. This is most impressive!!! I am so gald you feed us so many great brochuers!

N

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

The title of the thread should be changed to *Swan Hellenic* and not Swans. I had the opportunity to board the Orpheus many times as a representative of the excursion agency in 1988 when she was still chartered to Swan Hellenic. It was an immaculate ship well maintained and very quiet due to the older age af the passengers mostly British and German. That year one engine broke down and she was replaced by the much smaller Neptune. What a headache that was to shift passengers from one ship to another in Piraeus. I still remember that day.

----------

